# Keg Master Series 3 Keg Kegerator ... Any Good ?



## jeffyjudd (8/1/11)

im looking at buying one there about $600 bucks look n sound pretty good 
does any one have one 
are they any good 
comments ?
i dont wanta waste $600 bucks if there crap



*Keg Master Series 3*


----------



## Fuggle (8/1/11)

I just got this from Ross,

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3615

It holds 3 kegs no prob, holds temp well. So far so good, and only $499 + delivery


----------



## db73 (8/1/11)

Got mine from Ross recently as well. I highly recommend purchasing this from him as he will explain how crap the font that comes with the kegerator is. You would never get a decent pour from it. The fridge it self is a ripper

Dave

Edit - I upgraded to this font and use perlick 525ss


----------



## jeffyjudd (8/1/11)

what model n year did u get cause what i was reading the 2010 Series 3 fonts are pretty good
"The New 2010 Model Also Comes With Top Quality American Dorado Taps And Stainless Font Instead Of Chrome Plated Fonts"
what what it said anyway
im only new to home brewing n this forum whos ross?


----------



## db73 (8/1/11)

jeffyjudd said:


> whos ross?



CraftBrewer

He wont sell the font that come with his fridge because it is shit. He showed me inside one where the chrome plating does not cover the nickel coating properly causing all sorts of problems from foaming to contamination. Just my recommendation, get the fridge but look for quality font and taps.


----------



## Pennywise (8/1/11)

The Dorado taps are crap. But dont worry about that ATM, they'll last you about 12 months or more, but I would bet on them, lasting longer. What you should be concerned about is what compressor is in it. I have a kegerator much like that one with an LG compressor which are pretty good, I'd steer clear of the Chinese ones, because unless you know where exactly in China it's from, you wont know it's quality. My kegerator only cost $550, but like I said, the Dorado taps shit themselves pretty quickly, which is why I went and bought a Celi.


----------



## Fuggle (8/1/11)

db73 said:


> Got mine from Ross recently as well. I highly recommend purchasing this from him as he will explain how crap the font that comes with the kegerator is. You would never get a decent pour from it. The fridge it self is a ripper
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit - I upgraded to this font and use perlick 525ss



Yeah same here, but I need to get the Perlicks !!!


----------



## MattSR (8/1/11)

db73 said:


> Got mine from Ross recently as well. I highly recommend purchasing this from him as he will explain how crap the font that comes with the kegerator is. You would never get a decent pour from it. The fridge it self is a ripper
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit - I upgraded to this font and use perlick 525ss



Definitely speak to Ross about the fonts! That's all I will say on the matter


----------



## jeffyjudd (8/1/11)

what are perlick 525ss?


----------



## glynn (8/1/11)

Hi guys
Don't post on the forum much but I've had a kegerator for about a year now and though not this updated model its probably the best thing I've bought (never been one for bottling) The fridge runs great and the fonts that I have do the job well enough although I did pretty much have to throw away all the fixtures and fittings supplied with it (beer line and gas line too wide, clamps rubbish etc) but it was only at a cost of around $20 to replace them. Never had a problem pouring from the fonts. The gas sits in well, I run 3 metres of coiled beer line from the kegs to each tap and if you can keep the beer line cool enough in the font no fobbing! Just keep the taps clean and put a bit of keg lube on every now and again and it should be fine! 

Glynn


----------

